# Is there a problem with the "like" button?



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

I keep getting multiple "likes" from the same person, at the same time. By that I mean various/different people.
This morning I switched to find (I think) 5.....one person, within a minute.
Sometimes they can be spread over 3 or 4 minutes.
Being popular is something I have had to learn to cope with all my life  but I fear thats not the case here.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Same post(s)?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I keep getting multiple "likes" from the same person, at the same time. By that I mean various/different people.
> This morning I switched to find (I think) 5.....one person, within a minute.
> Sometimes they can be spread over 3 or 4 minutes.
> Being popular is something I have had to learn to cope with all my life  but I fear thats not the case here.


I'm at a bit of a loss I'm afraid as the mods don't have access to the more technical bits of the site. I'm sure @Shaun will sort it easily when he looks in next.

In the meantime you could try clearing the cache on your device which quite often sorts out small glitches like this.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Same post(s)?


As a eg.....last night you "liked" the same post of mine on retirement thread 5 times at within a few minutes.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm at a bit of a loss I'm afraid as the mods don't have access to the more technical bits of the site. I'm sure @Shaun will sort it easily when he looks in next.
> 
> In the meantime you could try clearing the cache on your device which quite often sorts out small glitches like this.


If I knew what my cache was and how to clear it I would


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If I knew what my cache was and how to clear it I would


Cache only, no cheques.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If I knew what my cache was and how to clear it I would


It's a section of memory that stores working data to help pages load more swiftly and keeps cookies and stuff like that. When it gets full you sometimes get odd errors.

If you search the support or help section in your web browser for "clear cache" it should come up with instrucions on how to do it.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's a section of memory that stores working data to help pages load more swiftly and keeps cookies and stuff like that. When it gets full you sometimes get odd errors.
> 
> If you search the support or help section in your web browser for "clear cache" it should come up with instrucions on how to do it.


I assume I go into settings and it will be in there somewhere ??
Will I lose anything important if I do that ?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2019)

I often get that. I think people quickly read through long threads and if they 'like' one's first post, there is a good chance that they will like the rest too.

I have also noticed people repeat that on other threads shortly afterwards so I assume that they decide to check up on everything posted that day by me.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I assume I go into settings and it will be in there somewhere ??
> Will I lose anything important if I do that ?


Yes, it'll be in settings somewhere. For example, I'm using Firefox and for me it's in Options - Privacy & Security - Cookies & Site Data. Firefox gives me the option to clear everything or to do the cookies/site data and the cache seperately. Other browsers will have something similar.

If you clear cookies and site data it will forget your preferences and log you out of any websites you've opted to stay logged in. Just doing the cache should only mean reloading the page you're looking at.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Feb 2019)

I just clicked like/unlike several times, just to mess with your head. I have often wondered if that would generate multiple alerts.....


----------



## mickle (1 Feb 2019)

I like that I like Skol liked Dave7's likeable post on the subject of likes. But only once.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

mickle said:


> I like that I like Skol liked Dave7's likeable post on the subject of likes. But only once.


I didnt like that comment so I didnt "like" it.
Edited
I have changed my mind....I do like it so I will "like" it.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2019)

I thnk the 'like' button has started to get cranky. It'll be overuse from all the lovely people that think my ramblings are in some way interesting or amusing.


----------



## mickle (1 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I thnk the 'like' button has started to get cranky. It'll be overuse from all the lovely people that think my ramblings are in some way interesting or amusing.



[/tumbleweed/]


----------



## Threevok (1 Feb 2019)

Perhaps we need an "indifferent" button 

or an "It was OK, but...." button


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> Perhaps we need an "indifferent" button
> 
> or an "It was OK, but...." button


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2019)

mickle said:


> [/tumbleweed/]



[/cobwebs]


----------

